# SPL Meter with USB



## Rippyman (Apr 20, 2011)

Can someone recommend a decent SPL Meter with USB? I live in Canada.

THanks,

B


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

For what exactly? If you’re thinking about using it to take REW measurements, it would only be good for acoustics measurements. It wouldn’t be of much use for measuring frequency response without having it calibrated for flat response.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Rippyman (Apr 20, 2011)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> For what exactly? If you’re thinking about using it to take REW measurements, it would only be good for acoustics measurements. It wouldn’t be of much use for measuring frequency response without having it calibrated for flat response.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


I would like to measure my sub using EQ Wizard?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

I've not seen any SPL meters with a USB output. You can get USB mics, like the MiniDSP UMIK-1, which you can use with REW for SPL as well as measurement, or an SPL meter with an analog output that you would need to connect to an input on your soundcard, such as the Galaxy CM-140.


----------



## Rippyman (Apr 20, 2011)

JohnM said:


> I've not seen any SPL meters with a USB output. You can get USB mics, like the MiniDSP UMIK-1, which you can use with REW for SPL as well as measurement, or an SPL meter with an analog output that you would need to connect to an input on your soundcard, such as the Galaxy CM-140.


I was looking at this 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008DJSQT2

and ended up ordering this.

http://www.minidsp.com/products/acoustic-measurement/umik-1


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The USB port on that Tenma meter is for reading out SPL results data with Tenma's software, not for the audio signal. It has an analog output for the audio signal though.


----------



## Mightywetfoot (Dec 5, 2007)

I have both the MiniDSP UMIK-1 and the Galaxy CM-140. The Galaxy CM-140 is great for quick speaker calibration. If you want to save money I recommend a measurement mic that will do both, such as the UMIK-1. * Edit I see that you already purchased it. *


----------

